
Ask HN: Any open source alternatives to intercom.io? - bossx
intercom.io is excellent, but can be quite costly for a startup. Anyone know of any open source alternatives?
======
drl42
Serious question: What would you be willing to pay for Intercom? Which
features would you use the most?

Intercom is a cross between a CRM, Marketing Automation, Support and Live
chat. There are open source alternatives for each of these product lines

~~~
bossx
Particularly the Support (collaborative inbox) and Live chat

~~~
drl42
For Live chat, there are a couple of options like LiveHelperChat/Livezilla. In
the end, I ended up using Olark, since I didn't want to maintain one more
service.

For support - It really depends upon your use case and volume. One non-open
source alternative is Google Groups - You can configure a Google Group as a
Collaborative inbox

------
skiltz
I'm looking for a cheaper automation system. Startup with not many customers.
Starting point seems to be $49 for most of these companies. Drip, ConvertKit,
Intercom etc

------
anthony_franco
Intercom does a lot. Any part in particular you're looking to use?

------
venkvis
Check chat.center

------
grzewarz
Alternative for intercom: [https://userengage.io](https://userengage.io) Have
a free plan.

